# Sinclair Ferguson on NPP - August 26 Seminar



## Scott (Jul 19, 2005)

The PCA's North Texas Presbytery is meeting August 26-27 in Dallas. Dr. Sinclair Ferguson will hold a seminar Friday night on "œThe New Pauline/ Federal Vision Theology." I will post more details if I get them. I am going to try and attend if I am in town.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 19, 2005)

Scott, will it be recorded? 

I have heard one lecture from Dr. Ferguson on the NPP and it was outstanding.


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 19, 2005)

Joshua,

Anyone can attend the Presbytery meeting. You just can't vote!

Ferguson had a Seminar at WTS Dallas on the same subject almost a year ago that I attended. This seminar will most likely be along the same lines. It will be worth going if you can.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 19, 2005)

Josh, if you go pick me up the lectures and send them to me if they are not going to be posted on the Internet. Please. I will pay you for them. I love SBF.

[Edited on 7-19-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Scott (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't know if they are going to be recorded. I will post info when I get it. As Wayne said, anyone can attend the lectures.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 19, 2005)

My brother in law is a PCA pastor in Dallas; I will encourage him to attend this lecture if he is able. A lot of folks still don't know that much about the FV/NPP issues in the PCA. I know he didn't at least. A long time friend takes Dr. Ferguson SS class at Park Cities PC Dallas when he is out of town and will mention it to him as well; though I suspect he knows about it already. I wonder if he will be going. Is NT Presbytery meeting at PCPC?


----------



## BrianBowman (Jul 20, 2005)

> A lot of folks still don't know that much about the FV/NPP issues in the PCA.



This statement rings true "where I live." I've only been in the PCA for a little over a year, but from what I can tell, only a few PCA TE's/RE's in our area know much about AA/FV/NPP issues. Also, I've not studied this controversy much because I still have so much to learn about foundations in the Reformed Faith.


----------



## BrianBowman (Jul 20, 2005)

> Come on, Brian! What's your problem? Get it together, Man! You should've mastered these things already, including Greek and Hebrew.



Josh, you're too funny, but unlike you I'm not a "kid" anymore . Learning the Biblical Languges is a goal and you raise an interesting point. One of the things I understand about Luther, Calvin, and Edwards is they prodigious abilities they possessed in Biblical Languages and in logic, rhetoric, etc. These are really foundational to being a great Christian thinker.


----------



## Scott (Jul 20, 2005)

"Also, I've not studied this controversy much because I still have so much to learn about foundations in the Reformed Faith."

Good approach. Whatever you do, don't waste your time on this topic. Feed on the riches of the Reformed heritage. I would suggest that (in addition to your bible study) you begin studying/memorizing the shorter catechism. It will give you a solid ground of theology from which to work. In that regard, the single best resource for study of the catechism is the Shorter Catechism Project.


----------



## Scott (Aug 30, 2005)

Anyone attend this? I was not able to make it. I am going to try and get tapes or CDs if available.


----------



## Scott (Aug 31, 2005)

The Ferguson lectures are available free online here. The file will only be available through September. It will be removed by the web master on October 1.


[Edited on 8-31-2005 by Scott]


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 1, 2005)

If there is continued demand, I will host it on my server after that.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> If there is continued demand, I will host it on my server after that.



Wow, I didn't realize there were Ferguson lectures on NPP. Fred, if you could send me your link I would be most appreciative.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Jacob,

The link is found in Scott's post above. As far as I know there is just the one online. I was offering to host it AFTER October 1. It is not up on my site yet, but I have downloaded it from Scott's link.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 1, 2005)

Sorry,
I couldn't get the link to work. I will wait until later


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 1, 2005)

Never mind, I got it. Is it downloadable in any way?


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Never mind, I got it. Is it downloadable in any way?



Yes. Just save the link as...

If you can't get it, I'll give you a copy next week.


----------



## Scott (Sep 1, 2005)

BTW, I did not get to make this but reports from those who went were that it was packed and people were standing in the aisles. Sanctuary probably seated 300+.


----------

